# Constantly need to repair internet connection



## CompNovice (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I seem to have a problem and would really appreciate your help. 2 days ago I had no problems with my internet, yesterday morning it didn't work. I hit repair and opened a new internet browser and boom, everything is working. Try to change web pages, and nothing happens. So...I repair again and the web page changes, everything seems fine. Tried changing pages again and same thing. I have to repair, or manually release and renew my IP address every time I want to change web pages. Is this my computer or my router or my provider? Thanks so much for the help everyone.

Here is some info that I am sure folks will be asking for.
ISP: Comcast
Router: Cisco WebSTAR DPC2100R2
OS: Windows XP

Not sure if this information is relevant but I thought I would mention it. Even when I am unable to surf to a new webpage, I can type in the modem access number (192.168.100.1) and access the modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm guessing this may be malware.

Let's start by resetting the stack.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## CompNovice (Jan 15, 2007)

Good evening Johnwill, thank you so much for the reply. I do not know what the problem was, but it seems to have resolved itself. I did run malwarebytes and removed 3 items it found, so I don't know if that may have fixed the problem. If you think it would help, I am happy to continue the fix you had planned just to make sure that I don't have any problems in the future. But if you think I should not continue with the fix, please let me know.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------

